
Housing in San Francisco Is So Expensive Some People Live on Boats - collinmanderson
https://www.wsj.com/articles/housing-in-san-francisco-is-so-expensive-some-people-live-on-boats-11557999002
======
collinmanderson
Sorry about the paywall

~~~
philipkiely
A few non-paywalled articles on the same topic:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/couple-buys-boat-to-avoid-
sa...](https://www.businessinsider.com/couple-buys-boat-to-avoid-san-
francisco-rent-2017-7#but-the-payoff-can-be-worth-it-its-our-vacation-its-our-
home-its-a-passion-misa-said-21)

[https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/As-more-
anchor-o...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/As-more-anchor-outs-
live-on-SF-Bay-tension-11126968.php)

[https://thebolditalic.com/what-its-like-living-on-a-
sailboat...](https://thebolditalic.com/what-its-like-living-on-a-sailboat-in-
the-san-francisco-bay-ba4226af2f50)

